# 2300 owners roll call



## trek5900cyclist (Jan 22, 2004)

yeah dont believe my handle name. Its just the bike I would have if I had the money. My bike is stock except now it has a blue SLR saddle. I love mine


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Just picked up a 2300 frameset last friday on warranty for my 2200 frame that I cracked.

I like it so far, it is a little lighter, maybe rides a teeny bit better. Mine is obviously not set up as nice as yours as it has 4-year old 105 and Rolf Vector wheels.

Only thing I notice right away that I don't like is the cable routing. I picked it friday, rode 15 miles to test it out, then rode it 75 miles on saturday, and the freakin cable housing had already scrached the headtube to the point where you can see bare aluminum! I'm going to touch up the paint and stick something on the housings and/or put a sticker on the rub spot.

Ben


----------



## trek5900cyclist (Jan 22, 2004)

*yeah mine does that too*

I have the 2003 model (which looks alot cooler I think than the 2004) so that part is blue and it looks pretty scuffed. But when you think about it how many people stop you on the bike to look at your head tube.


----------



## Grahamalicious (May 13, 2003)

I will be until this ends. Its too big for me, and i'm going back to lemond steel. anyway, if anyone wants to join the 2300 club, here's your chance!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=22681&sspagename=STRK:MESSE:IT&rd=1


(i bought an ad on this site, BTW)


----------



## thedude65 (Apr 19, 2004)

2000 2300 here!

Still ridin the rolfs
some small xtras, still looks sharp!


----------

